# How is SCAD's MFA program?



## JusTaNaPpLe (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi,

since i'm looking for some schools as my back up to the top schools, i found SCAD, but i have never heard anyone mentioned this school before, so i am just wondering if any one know how is the MFA program at this school? how is their reputation? 

thank you!


----------



## M Dawg (Dec 9, 2010)

I've heard really mixed things.  I've heard it's very good from some, not worth the money from others.  I've heard very mixed reports about both SCAD and Full Sail, maybe due to each being relatively new.  Still seriously considering SCAD, hear they've got good facilitates and lots of great guest speakers, etc.


----------

